# PAE is hiring for Antarctica



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

what do they pay? I have been contacted before about another job from them..


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Antarctica is the coldest place on earth. It is so isolated, there are no 4 legged animals on the entire continent. No native species is what I mean.
I personally could not handle that weather. But if someone could get rich doing it, there are people that will do it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was looking at the dessert, not antartica. puerto ricans dont like snow


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> I was looking at the dessert, not antartica. puerto ricans dont like snow


Or working. So, it's a wash:laughing:


I kid, because I love.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> Antarctica is the coldest place on earth. It is so isolated, there are no 4 legged animals on the entire continent. No native species is what I mean.
> I personally could not handle that weather. But if someone could get rich doing it, there are people that will do it.


I would guess they may only work in the summers there, when it isn't all that cold. Our cut-off point here is usually -30 or so, and that is only if we are doing outside work.

I would do this job for sure if the pay was right.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

you'd never know it around mass....all up here for the freebee's:whistling2:


----------



## electriscott (Feb 24, 2009)

Cujo said:


> I would guess they may only work in the summers there, when it isn't all that cold. Our cut-off point here is usually -30 or so, and that is only if we are doing outside work.
> 
> I would do this job for sure if the pay was right.


The pay isn't really that great. You make a bit more than here. There isn't much to spend your money on while you are there. There are 3 seasons: summer about 30 electricians, winter 2 electricians, winfly 7 electricians. If you want to see the continent & travel you want to get on FEMC/ carp shop. If you get hired on projects & power plant you will be stuck on a base 24/7.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

electriscott said:


> The pay isn't really that great. You make a bit more than here. There isn't much to spend your money on while you are there. There are 3 seasons: summer about 30 electricians, winter 2 electricians, winfly 7 electricians. If you want to see the continent & travel you want to get on FEMC/ carp shop. If you get hired on projects & power plant you will be stuck on a base 24/7.


One of my best friends wintered over twice at the Pole as a technician
running scientific experiments. He's single, but I'd go there in a
heartbeat if I didn't have a family.

Are you guys talking about McMurdo or the Pole? Very different things.


----------



## electriscott (Feb 24, 2009)

True pole is different. If you are a pole electrician you will only be working at pole except for your couple of in transit weeks where you will arrive at mcmurdo & will be expected to work while awaiting transport to pole. Which I've seen take up to a month. Mcmurdo FEMC electricians can work anywhere on continent including pole or any of the other seasonal bases ( except Palmer station ). Mcmurdo electricians work all year. The weather really isn't that bad. You get used to it.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

It was for McMurdo, I was thinking of applying, but I am in the middle of a contract right now in Afghanistan or I would look into it more.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BEAMEUP said:


> I think it was Chewy, that mentioned last year sometime that he was thinking about going there. They are looking for about 12 Electricians for a contract there.
> 
> https://www.pae.com/career-search2


Yeah it was for radio and telco technician over the winter at Scott Base. Didn't seem the kind of place to fake till you make it regarding radio stuff. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I was looking at the dessert, not antartica. puerto ricans dont like snow


Antartica technically is a desert, :blink:


----------



## electriscott (Feb 24, 2009)

chewy said:


> Yeah it was for radio and telco technician over the winter at Scott Base. Didn't seem the kind of place to fake till you make it regarding radio stuff. :laughing:


Unless you have already completed a summer & passed your psych eval you would not be allowed to winter over. A couple of years back when there was federal stimulus money the program was desperate for workers to complete a heat trace job. They waived there usual summer before winter requirement. A couple of California electricians pretty much freaked out.  One refused to work, sat in his room until he got shipped out at 1st flight. The other became paranoid & verbally abusive. He got fired & shipped out first flight. 5 months of 24 hour darkness can really screw with some guys.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

electriscott said:


> Unless you have already completed a summer & passed your psych eval you would not be allowed to winter over. A couple of years back when there was federal stimulus money the program was desperate for workers to complete a heat trace job. They waived there usual summer before winter requirement. A couple of California electricians pretty much freaked out. One refused to work, sat in his room until he got shipped out at 1st flight. The other became paranoid & verbally abusive. He got fired & shipped out first flight. 5 months of 24 hour darkness can really screw with some guys.


This would be in NZ territory for me so may be a little different not sure. Did not see anything that said you had to summer over first but just may have missed it. I could imagine it could make you a little crazy if you weren't strong enough.


----------



## electriscott (Feb 24, 2009)

chewy said:


> This would be in NZ territory for me so may be a little different not sure. Did not see anything that said you had to summer over first but just may have missed it. I could imagine it could make you a little crazy if you weren't strong enough.


Strength has nothing to do with it. LOL. Insanity helps! Since you Kiwis are already a hardy lot the 1st summer requirement may not apply....:jester:
Scott Base is nice. It's a 4 star resort compared to the dilapidated run down base that mcmurdo is. During the winter Scott base invites 10 or so of us Americans over for dinner each week. It's a nice treat. During the winter the tradesmen from both bases cooperate quite a bit/ or at least drink together quite a bit. :thumbup: Scott base is only about a 10 minute drive from mcmurdo.

If you have the opportunity to go you should take it. The auroras & skies are incredible. It's like staring straight out to space. Once you get acclimated the cold is really not that bad. Bring some polar fleece long underwear- the program issued long undies are crap. As long as there is no wind 20 below zero is tolerable. And now there is good Internet service so you can stay connected, get new music, watch movies. Just no ****... Boobies are even blocked!


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it would be fun to go experience that atleast once. Anyone have a link other than the one on the OP. I cant upload my resume on that one for some reason

P.S. Im used to the cold. It got into the upper 20's here twice during the winter. ::whistling::


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

Supfoolitschris said:


> I think it would be fun to go experience that atleast once. Anyone have a link other than the one on the OP. I cant upload my resume on that one for some reason
> 
> P.S. Im used to the cold. It got into the upper 20's here twice during the winter. ::whistling::


That's t-shirt weather.


----------



## electriscott (Feb 24, 2009)

*Try this link*

http://www.usap.gov/jobsAndOpportunities/

Apply for all jobs you think you qualify for. Over 75% of the people who get contacted end up dropping out so if you are offered an alternate position chances are you will get what you want. Right now they are looking for summer 2013 jobs. Those should be under contract by July/ August. You would most likely leave in October. There is supposed to be a big living quarters remodel project this next summer into winter if the materials make it down on the supply ship. Those would be project tradesmen so more than likely no chance of leaving the base. But it would still be a lot of fun. Plus you get to vacation in New Zealand!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

electriscott said:


> Plus you get to vacation in New Zealand!


F$%^ off, were full! :laughing:


----------



## electriscott (Feb 24, 2009)

chewy said:


> F$%^ off, were full! :laughing:


Oh come on... You know you guys love it when you see a camper van coming at you head on... driving on the wrong side of the road! :jester:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

electriscott said:


> Oh come on... You know you guys love it when you see a camper van coming at you head on... driving on the wrong side of the road! :jester:


Or the clumps of feces and toilet paper you find everywhere... going into a public toilet to see zee germans taking a whores bath in the sink... the millions of dollars tourists bring aint half bad though :laughing:


----------



## electriscott (Feb 24, 2009)

chewy said:


> Or the clumps of feces and toilet paper you find everywhere... ]
> 
> Hmmm.. well if you are poop-phobic Antarctica may not be the place for you..:jester: Off base you will have to poop in an oil drum sitting on top of a piece of styrofoam- your butt tends to freeze stuck to a plastic seat at 30 below zero. When you are done you get to knock down your frozen stalagmite of feces. If you are lucky there will be an enclosure for poop. & don't even THINK of peeing in the poop barrel !


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

electriscott said:


> chewy said:
> 
> 
> > Or the clumps of feces and toilet paper you find everywhere... ]
> ...


----------

